# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Аудио не конвертируется

## Error444

Аудиоконвертеры почему-то создают либо пустые файлы, либо вообще ничего, при этом показывают что конвертация завершена.

Система: Win7 x64

Установлен K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 5.4.4

Использовались конвертеры:
Abyssmedia Audio Converter Plus 4.0.0.0
FairStars Audio Converter Pro 1.15
Xilisoft Audio Converter 2.1.77.1012

Конвертация из m4a в mp3\wav\flac\wma — результат одинаковый. Либо создаются пустые файлы, либо вообще ничего не происходит, но «Convert Done».

В чем может быть проблема, дорогие форумчане?

----------


## volodimir

Попробуй этот , не подводил
http://www.aimp.ru/index.php?do=download

----------


## lesnik124

*Format Factory* - мощный, многофункциональный и бесплатный конвертер мультимедиа файлов. Поддерживает 
конвертацию видео, аудио и графических файлов из одного формата в другой.

*Основные возможности:*
-конвертация видео в MP4, 3GP,MPG, AVI, WMV, FLV, SWF форматы
-конвертация аудио в MP3, WMA, AMR, OGG, AAC, WAV форматы
-конвертация графических файлов в форматы JPG, BMP, PNG, TIF, ICO, GIF, TGA
-поддержка iPod, iPhone, PSP, BlackBerry форматов
-создание образов DVD и CD в форматах ISO и CSO, конвертация ISO в CSO и обратно
-риппинг DVD в видео
-риппинг Audio CD
-восстановление поврежденных аудио и видео файлов
-при конвертации изображений доступно изменение размеров, вращение, вставка подписи

*Год:* 2009
*Версия:* v.2.2
*Название:* Format Factory
*Тип издания:* Конвертер
*Назначение:* Изминение формата видео, аудио и графических файлов
*Разработчик:* FormatFactory International
*Платформа:* PC, Windows All
*Язык интерфейса:* Русский
*Тип лицензии:* FreeWare
*Архив:* zip
*Размер:* 29.77 MB
*Системные требования: Минимальные системные требования:*
-Процессор: Intel, AMD 750 Mhz;
-Память: от 128 мб;
-Видео-карта: от 16 мб;
-Свободное место на диске: 102 мб

*Скачать:*Letitbit
*Скачать:*Deposit
*Скачать:*Turbobit

----------


## АлександрВ.

Попробуй 
Tipard MKV Video Converter 4.2.08_Portable
 очень интересная штука

----------


## krotNCH

Всегда пользовался AUTOgordiaKNOW. DVD в AVI,MP4,3GP,MPG,WMV и обратно, нареканий нет.

----------


## huligan_

Здравствуйте мне нужно конвертировать файл Kar  в MP3 ? Находил только платные конвертеры.

----------

